# Amazing find if they are safe!



## Tim Mousseau (May 25, 2015)

I found these plants at my local Law's last night and I just couldn't help but to pick some up. They are Carton "Brush Fire" Cadiaeum, Arallia "Castor" Dizygotheca eleganrissima, and Fittonia "Pink Angel" Fittonia Argyroneura> was wondering if they are safe to use in my dart frog terrariums?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Most of the exotic angels brand plants are fine for vivs. Some may get too large. Might want to wash the soil from the roots, and give them a quick dip in 5% Bleach, then rinse really well with fresh water.


----------



## Tim Mousseau (May 25, 2015)

Reef_Haven said:


> Most of the exotic angels brand plants are fine for vivs. Some may get too large. Might want to wash the soil from the roots, and give them a quick dip in 5% Bleach, then rinse really well with fresh water.


Thanks, I just did a bleach dip for five minuets then rinsed them really well. They had all their dirt removed. I put them in a tank that has one frog to see if they are going to be fine. If things look good in two or three weeks I'll spread them out into my other tanks.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Snail eggs will mock you. Five minutes in 5% bleach is not nearly good enough. 

Try 30 minutes in water/bleach, 30 in water/vinegar, 30 minutes in a weak water/dish soap, rinse a lot, then 30 minutes in fresh water. Rinse a lot. But if you put the plants in already, then it might be too late.

Mark C.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Fittonia is one of my favorite vivarium plants. It likes to sprawl so you'll have to trim it every few months. Some of those other ones may get a bit large, though.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

90 minutes of all that is overkill. C02 bomb after the bleach bath and rinse.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The Crotons are shrubs, they will out grow the terrarium and are better suited for container growing or landscapes in warmer climates. The others are okay to use. I'm not sure how the Aralia will do long term.

For terrariums, there is no better place to get suitable plants than the places that specialize in terrarium plants. On this forum, there are a handful of vendors that offer terrarium plants that are much better suited to what you're trying to do. Furthermore, those Exotic Angel plants are full of all kinds of pesticides which can be difficult to wash off (use soapy water). They are great growers over there and produce some of the nicest plants I've ever seen but I think you can do better (safer?) by using one of the vendors here.


----------

